# Why are some people just rude?



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

So I went to a PartyLites party last weekend (got suckered into it, only went for my friend's sake) and the sales rep started going on about her dog. Me being a dog-lover joined in the convo and then we showed pics of our dogs. Then this happened...
Her: What breed is he?
Me: German Shepherd.
Her: No, he can't be. He's way too small and his ears are too big. 
Me: Umm... ok. He's about 85 pounds so he's at the right weight. They're not supposed to be gigantic like Great Danes or anything. 
Her: Oh, well, I should know. My dog's a Belgian Sheepdog. He's a retired show dog that we got from the lady that showed him. He won at Westminster twice. What titles does your dog have since you say he's a German Shepherd?
Me: He's a rescue, from a a plain old animal rescue so I have no idea if in his previous life he was registered or titles anywhere. The only thing he came with was Lyme disease! <<-- that's me trying to lighten the situation a little, with a joke, and she just looked at me with disgust.

She then goes on to say that she has to feed her dog a raw diet because that's what the handlers fed him when he was in shows.
Me: Oh awesome! I feed Ralphie raw, too; where do you get your meat and stuff from?
Her: Meat? What do you mean?
Me: You know, raw diet - raw meat, bones, organs...
Her: You can't feed a dog raw meat or bones! That's crazy. I buy 40 pounds of vegetables each month, we juice them, then puree the juice and pulp. Then we mix it with rice. 

So she feeds her dog a raw VEGETARIAN diet.  She was very condescending and later on in the conversation said that rescue dogs are almost always diseased and since there's no way to prove they're purebred no one should get them and that I'm insane because I think it's okay to feed a carnivore meat... Why are people like that?!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, just wow :headbang: 

I would have ended the conversation after the comments about his weight and ears. I love debates and discussions, but both sides have to be equally willing to listen or you might as well be talking to a rock. Not to mention having such a condescending attitude is ridiculous.

You know the saying "you can't fix stupid" Well, there ya go


----------



## ninaslim (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow! I hate running into people like that! There are plenty out there. I don't think it would have mattered where your GSD came from she was out to top any dog no matter if yours had a predigree a mile long. I say kudos to you for rescuing what must be a fantastic GSD and bringing him into your life!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh thats definitely over the top. Wow. I have to quote Forrest Gump on that one"Stupid is as stupid does."


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I tried really hard to be nice. I did. She even said that her dog's a registered therapy dog and I've always found that to be cool and mentioned I'd love to look into it for Ralphie and she said they probably wouldn't even consider my dog for the certification because he didn't have "papers." Total BS.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sent you a PM, hopefully it'll cheer you up a bit


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I hope you didn't buy anything. LOL! I'm sorry this happened to you, but consider the source. There are MANY of us here who have and love our rescue dogs. They are great. We know it. I agree - stupid woman!

Sending you a PM too!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have noticed that many of those who know the least tend to speak the loudest and look down on others.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> I have noticed that many of those who know the least tend to speak the loudest and look down on others.


So true ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sooooo....how much stuff did you buy from her?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My response to her rudeness: "I take it you don't work on commission? Otherwise, you obviously wouldn't have worked so hard to alienate a potential client!"


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I did get a kick out of your "the only thing he came with was Lyme disease" comment. 

Some people though, eh? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh man and she's a salesperson,God I hope she didnt quit her day job. I've met some therapy dogs who were rescues.My Thunder is pretty neutral with people but with kids she is gentle and sweet. She let a two year old walk her,I was right there of course. She has no papers just a great dog with people and kids.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I should add that my rescue Cocker Spaniel who I adopted at 8 years old from the local HS became a registered TD who passed the exam with flying colours and we spent two years bringing joy to people together. He loved the work and so did I


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Time to have fun with people like this.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

Ooh, sorry you had to put up with the crazy. Especially regarding the "only purebreds can be therapy dogs" BS. And the vegetarian dog thing? What the heck???? I suspect your Ralphie is living a far healthier life than her Belgian Sheepdog. 

I, too, have a rescue "probably purebred" GSD and I think the world of him. You have a lovely dog. Enjoy him and take the maniac comments as entertainment, nothing more.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

People put others down to look better for themselves. To me it sounds like she is very insecure and not raised well.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh no... not good, definitely takes some of the fun out going to the little gathering there....

I was at the vet the other day and got into a similar convo. Started nicely, lady looks at Ilda, oh what beautiful dog! 

Me: "thank you!" with a big smile.

She: (who did not have a dog with her, was picking up meds) How old is she?"

Me: "3 1/2 years old"

She: "oh but she's SO small! (I think to myself 77 pounds is small?) I have a golden retriever and he's much bigger and he does commercials too"

Me: "Oh that's nice" *still smiling*

She: "He's much bigger then her too".

Me: "Well she's NOT a golden retriever and she *is* breed standard."

She: "My daughter works with police dogs!" (like that makes her an expert I guess)

Me: *loosing patience* "Well you don't see the police using Saint Bernards do you?"

She: *dumb look* "I don't know".

Me: "There's a reason for that"

*end of convo*

But it doesn't bug me too much. She really only complimented Ilda because she wanted to start talking about her dog. I deal with it all the time. Dogs and kids can bring out a bit of narcissism in people for some reason.

Just gotta say your peace and then move on.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll let you borrow an ole' Texas saying that is used when someone is being an idiot.

You look them straight in the eye, gently put you hand on their arm and as seriously as you can say, 

"Well...Bless your heart." turn and walk away.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I'll let you borrow an ole' Texas saying that is used when someone is being an idiot.
> 
> You look them straight in the eye, gently put you hand on their arm and as seriously as you can say,
> 
> "Well...Bless your heart." turn and walk away.




Perfect. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't believe that anybody that has shown/owned a two time winner at westminster (even if its just breed) would ever give that dog away. I know people that have had select dogs at the nationals and they would never in a million years give those animals away.

Sounds to me that this lady got hosed and really really believed the story of the hoser. I've met enough people like this...and funny enough a lot of them are in the Chicago area as well.

One guy at a dog park was telling me how his clearly all black GSD was actually a mix of GSD and "border patrol dog." Yes...border patrol dog is probably pohranicni straze dog kennel and this guy got hosed by someone that just wanted to sell his back yard bred dog for a bit higher of a price. The cherry on top was that 9/10 of the dogs went to work at Guantanamo and this guy was the lucky one to get the 10th one to be his companion.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

martemchik said:


> One guy at a dog park was telling me how his clearly all black GSD was actually a mix of GSD and "border patrol dog." Yes...border patrol dog is probably pohranicni straze dog kennel and this guy got hosed by someone that just wanted to sell his back yard bred dog for a bit higher of a price.


I didn't realize there was a breed called "border patrol dog"? Who knew? 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

There is no accounting for stupidity, but the stupid seem to congregate at the dog park.... just the other day

"what kind of dog is that?" 

Me: German Shepard

"Oh I dont like those!"

Me: Well you should take a good look at him then, because you clearly cant recognize what you dont like.

Cant all be as smart as the GSD!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Sergeantsays said:


> There is no accounting for stupidity, but the stupid seem to congregate at the dog park.... just the other day
> 
> "what kind of dog is that?"
> 
> ...



I go to the dog park quite a bit

You can find stupidity and ignorance everywhere, including this forum.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is pretty bad when you would almost prefer to have someone be rude. The lady is ignorant, and her dog is suffering an poor diet because of it. 

And now, I am desperately trying to remember the context when someone last said "Well, bless your heart" to me.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

selzer said:


> And now, I am desperately trying to remember the context when someone last said "Well, bless your heart" to me.


And now that you said that I am now too)))))))))



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Singlctldy01 (Aug 15, 2013)

"He's a retired show dog that we got from the lady that showed him. He won at Westminster twice. What titles does your dog have since you say he's a German Shepherd?"

He must have only won his breed/group; I just checked the Westminster website and no Belgian Sheepdog has ever won best in show.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I'll let you borrow an ole' Texas saying that is used when someone is being an idiot.
> 
> You look them straight in the eye, gently put you hand on their arm and as seriously as you can say,
> 
> "Well...Bless your heart." turn and walk away.


I seriously love this response!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

katro said:


> I tried really hard to be nice. I did. She even said that her dog's a registered therapy dog and I've always found that to be cool and mentioned I'd love to look into it for Ralphie and she said they probably wouldn't even consider my dog for the certification because he didn't have "papers." Total BS.



I just noticed that my first post didnt post, just my second post did. so here I go again. 

I hope you had a good laugh after, since she obviously didnt know what she was talking about. Some people just love to put other people down, so they can make themselves feel superior. With those people I just have to laugh to myself, while all the while saying ah ha, hmmm, really. 
I think your doing a great thing with your dog and rescuing him. It's what works for you and as long as you keep doing what makes YOU happy, you'll come out on top.


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

still flabbergasted that a dog can live on veggies and rice. Heck, MY health goes downhill when I've gone vegan so how can a carnivore...???


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

rgrey said:


> still flabbergasted that a dog can live on veggies and rice. Heck, MY health goes downhill when I've gone vegan so how can a carnivore...???


And this is why rude is preferable to ignorant.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

What a clueless know it all! I'm not sure I could have kept my temper with her, would most likely have walked away before saying something back to her. But then, sometimes I manage to be polite and get in a good subtle comeback once in a while. 
I hate people who think they know everything, and push it in your face. Bad enough when they might know more, but irritating when they have no idea of what they're talking about , but believe they know it all. Sheesh. Sorry you had to put up with that, but guess it takes all kinds...


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm slightly more concerned about it's even possible to be that completely stupid and close-minded!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Lilie said:


> I'll let you borrow an ole' Texas saying that is used when someone is being an idiot.
> 
> You look them straight in the eye, gently put you hand on their arm and as seriously as you can say,
> 
> "Well...Bless your heart." turn and walk away.


Love it! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I'll let you borrow an ole' Texas saying that is used when someone is being an idiot.
> 
> You look them straight in the eye, gently put you hand on their arm and as seriously as you can say,
> 
> "Well...Bless your heart." turn and walk away.


Haha......even I have heard that saying......Sheldon's mum.....The Big Bang Theory.....


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Hehe, I love reading everyone's suggestions on what to say in response to situations like these. If I wasn't at a friend's house, I'm sure some pretty inappropriate words would have flooded out of my mouth, but I kept it PG this time.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

I would set my GERMAN SHEPHERD on this lady, and as he is sitting on her, growling ask her who's the German Shepherd now.
WHAT DOES IT MATTER IF A DOG IS PUREBRED IF IT IS A RESCUE?!?!?!??!?!?!?!? 
GRRRF!!!!!! I don't like people.
And feeding a dog a VEGETARIAN DIET?!?!?!?! WHHHAAAAAAAAT?! This whole thing makes me feel like a series of images: :shocked::headbang::headbang::thumbsdown::hammer:
Sorry, this whole thing would just REAAALY annoy me. I applaud your performance!!!


----------



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

She's just ignorant! Wow. I feel bad for her dog. I find it ridiculous how many people are so ignorant when all you literally have to do these days is type a few words on Google and be enlightened.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, she feeds her dog a vegetarian diet? What does she think all those sharp pointy teeth are for?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> And now, I am desperately trying to remember the context when someone last said "Well, bless your heart" to me.


:rofl: just what I was thinking too.


----------

